
Why on earth are we developing a Node.js-like API in C++? - juliane-sander
https://pagghiu.github.io/dev/A-Node-Like-Api-for-C++-en/
======
stargrazer
[https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt](https://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt) is a c++ based
ajax/js web api library with lots of interesting functionality. And uses boost
for some underlying functionality.

Is there much difference between what they have already accomplished vs what
this project is proposing?

~~~
pagghiu
I have never used wt so I may be wrong in the following considerations after
reading a few of their features and examples.

By giving a quick read, I see that they also have asynchronous IO capability,
and this makes it somewhat similar. Not sure about their build times, but
knowing Boost I would not expect to be in the 5 seconds range. From what I
understand they are tied to be used inside a browser, while we can generate
regular desktop UI that also work in browser. I think that UI latency of our
method is better than their system, but our approach requires far more
computational resources and bandwidth. Their method probably scales better
with many users connected.

------
pagghiu
Author here, feel free to ask questions

